# I found my absolute perfect dream betta



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Yesterday at Petsmart I saw the exact betta that I had been wanting for a long time. A veiltail orange dalmatian with a perfect cream body and perfectly formed veiltail fins. He looked healthy too...I was staring at him in the store for soooo long I probably looked crazy....Long story short, the bf said no no :....(

I felt like he was my little fishy soul mate


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

*Surprised you don't want a fancier type of betta.*

After viewing a particular member's video documentary..... I want a dumbo ear giant finned variety now, but I need to research them some more and figure out if they require any special care. 

What I do know is a nice dumbo should cost about $20-$40

So what would happen if you were to bring back little Mr orange cream? 



 I thought you had more than just 1 fish?


How long did you end up staring at the fish anyway?



Due to rush hour traffic, I decided to pull into the pet store & was checking out candidates for the sorority for about 15-20 minutes. Took breaks every couple minutes to think of what I would cook for dinner. I think it beats sitting in traffic staring at the bumper of the car in front of you.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I already have my fishy soul mate but I do want other fish.

An Electric blue, I mean bright blue almost teal and white half moon male that I would want to name Nikola Tesla

A multicolored (preferably in blue's purples, pinks, and whites) crowntail male I would name Atlantis. 

For now I will stick with Aquarius because I want to perfect his tank before moving on to another. It would be hard to decorate two tanks and cycle two tanks at the same time.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

MSG said:


> After viewing a particular member's video documentary..... I want a dumbo ear giant finned variety now, but I need to research them some more and figure out if they require any special care.
> 
> What I do know is a nice dumbo should cost about $20-$40
> 
> ...


Actually, im not really into rare or fancy betta. Orange dalmatians are my favorite color and VT is my favorite fin type  and nope, I only have the one betta


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

I know how you feel!! I saw the most BEAUTIFUL green mustard gas veiltail at petsmart yesterday... and like your situation, the BF said no... but I think I'm going to go back on Tuesday and get a divider for the 5 gallon, and get him anyway, I mean if I divide the 5 gallon, I don't have to get another tank or anything, haha.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm glad I don't have a bf to tell me what to do. Having an elderly mother who does that is enough. Lol


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

dramaqueen said:


> I'm glad I don't have a bf to tell me what to do. Having an elderly mother who does that is enough. Lol


Agreed, less elderly mother but still. She lives in another state and tells me what to do. I said I wanted another fish at some point and that I was getting a shrimp or ADF for the tank I have now and she said "You don't need more fish." xD I only just have the one and she is already uppity about it.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

My perfect fish is my Vt who is probably far less than perfect to everyone else. Sometimes I think, why bother with the standards of beauty someone else set? Sure half moons are beautiful... but the way they are trying to breed them.. into this perfect half circle... i think it's taking away from the abstract beauty of these creatures


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

aokashi said:


> My perfect fish is my Vt who is probably far less than perfect to everyone else. Sometimes I think, why bother with the standards of beauty someone else set? Sure half moons are beautiful... but the way they are trying to breed them.. into this perfect half circle... i think it's taking away from the abstract beauty of these creatures


+1

I love VTs. They are my favorite. There's something I love about that asymmetrical-ness...They don't look like they were made on an assembly line and they look more removed from plakats IMO...I think that's cool.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

My betta soulmate is Norbert my dragonscale HM


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Haha now I feel bad for not saying my betta is my fishie soulmate....He's not the handsomest but of course I love that little guy to pieces...


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

I already have my fishy soulmate... Drago isn't what I was looking for when I went into the petstore, but he sure is exactly what I wanted! He always puts a smile on my face, the way he wiggles in the front of his tank when I come over. I have found myself talking to him before (don't judge! You know you do it, too~), and he is just the funniest little guy. I love this fish to pieces.

Don't get me wrong, I love my Zen, too, but... Zen's been bad, chewing his fins up, and he seems like a more spastic fish (funny, since his name is Zen), always too busy to stay near the front of the glass and visit for long. I love him, too, just... Drago is everything I wanted in a betta. I just love him.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

dramaqueen said:


> I'm glad I don't have a bf to tell me what to do. Having an elderly mother who does that is enough. Lol


That will be the day when I let some guy I'm not even MARRIED TO tell me what I can and cannot do! :evil:

On the other hand, Mom can sway me :-D


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Wow he does sound like s beauty I would love that color also ! I am love with the marble PK`s and if I get another I am pretty sure that is what I would. My daughter picked out Perseus and I just couldnt be more happier with him and his crowntail and his Royal blue color and at times he is really feisty but totally sweet and really thrusts me I guess with doing s fish in cycle and all those water changes he had to learn to trust me...lol But he loved the water changes and now he miss them.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> I'm glad I don't have a bf to tell me what to do. Having an elderly mother who does that is enough. Lol


Hey you know what DQ my dream fishy looked alot like your Fernando. Has Fernando stayed the same color?


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

My dream fish would be a HMPK. I don't care what colour, I just love the tail type to bits! I love all my other fish's though, and they are unique in their own cute, special way.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 22, 2012)

registereduser said:


> That will be the day when I let some guy I'm not even MARRIED TO tell me what I can and cannot do! :evil:
> 
> On the other hand, Mom can sway me :-D


Haha...he can tell you what to do all he wants, the question remains will you listen? Marriage is a whole other level.


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

finnfinnfriend said:


> Yesterday at Petsmart I saw the exact betta that I had been wanting for a long time. A veiltail orange dalmatian with a perfect cream body and perfectly formed veiltail fins. He looked healthy too...I was staring at him in the store for soooo long I probably looked crazy....Long story short, the bf said no no :....(
> 
> I felt like he was my little fishy soul mate


lol im lucky enought to be able to keep my fish at my parents, they are also getting to the no point tho lol...I now have 2 guppies, 2 gold fish, 4 bettas...when I suprised them with my 2 bettas today they were a tad grumpy haha. I cant help it!!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

finnfinnfriend said:


> Hey you know what DQ my dream fishy looked alot like your Fernando. Has Fernando stayed the same color?


He stayed the same until the last year I had him.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Friendlyfishies said:


> lol im lucky enought to be able to keep my fish at my parents, they are also getting to the no point tho lol...I now have 2 guppies, 2 gold fish, 4 bettas...when I suprised them with my 2 bettas today they were a tad grumpy haha. I cant help it!!!!


xD My mom isn't shocked any more


----------



## Xiuhcoati (Sep 7, 2012)

finnfinnfriend said:


> Yesterday at Petsmart I saw the exact betta that I had been wanting for a long time. A veiltail orange dalmatian with a perfect cream body and perfectly formed veiltail fins. He looked healthy too...I was staring at him in the store for soooo long I probably looked crazy....Long story short, the bf said no no :....(
> 
> I felt like he was my little fishy soul mate


My OH knows better.

he says no, I say "yes dear" while putting betta and new tank in cart...


----------



## queenbetta2012 (Sep 23, 2012)

I found my dream betta at petco. male veiltail blue and red


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

I just got an Orange Dalmation Betta. I seen him in the petstore and wanted him so much, but I couldn't get him because we had to go to several other stores that day. I thought about him for days. Then we headed back to that petstore to see if they got their shipment of Cory Catfish in yet and he was still there so I just had to buy him! I love him! I named him Chester  I was so scared for days not knowing if he was there or not anymore. I'm glad he was! 









Betta Motto: "There's always room for just one more!" LOL


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Sad.:-(


----------



## Iyamai (Sep 23, 2012)

Haha sounds like a similar situation with me. My bf used to always tell me no, but finally I won out. My parents on the other hand, are getting pretty frustrated. I came home with two new females today and Mom freaked out. Apparently she didnt realize that I already had a male lol So in her mind I got three new fish today!


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Kitty Whiskers said:


> I just got an Orange Dalmation Betta. I seen him in the petstore and wanted him so much, but I couldn't get him because we had to go to several other stores that day. I thought about him for days. Then we headed back to that petstore to see if they got their shipment of Cory Catfish in yet and he was still there so I just had to buy him! I love him! I named him Chester  I was so scared for days not knowing if he was there or not anymore. I'm glad he was!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's very handsome! I went back more than a week later and my little buddy was still there...But I still can't have him


----------

